# The List Today



## Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

Recently finished "evaluating" and updating my Paph list.

appletonianum var. hainanense
argus 'Spotty' x 'Eruption'
Armeni White
armeniacum 'Fat Boy'
barbigerum
callosum
callosum #2
callosum 'Perfection' x 'Ninth' #1
callosum 'Perfection' x 'Ninth' #2
callosum var vietnamense 'Album' #1
callosum var vietnamense 'Album' #2
charlesworthii 'Fox Valley' HCC/AOS x sib.
charlesworthii x sib ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
delenatii #2
delenatii #3
druryi
esquirolei
esquirolei #2
exul
fairrieanum
Fanaticum
henryanum
henryanum forma christae
hirsutissimum #1
hirsutissimum #2
Ho Chi Minh
hookerae
insigne forma sanderianum
insigne 'Harefield Hall' AM/AOS
javanicum var. virens
Joyce Hasegawa (emersonii x delenatii)
lawrencianum #2
lowii
lowii #2
Lynleigh Koopowitz
Lynleigh Koopowitz #3
Lynleigh Koopowitz #2
Makuli
malipoense #3
malipoense #4
malipoense #5
malipoense #1
malipoense #2
micranthum
Nerissa x primulinum
Norito Hasegawa
primulinum var purpurascens
purpuratum #1
purpuratum #2
purpuratum (compot)
Saint Swithin Walbrunn'
spicerianum
sukhakulii 'Eastern Queen' x 'Tustin Dodge' #1
sukhakulii 'Eastern Queen' x 'Tustin Dodge' #2
sukhakulii forma aureum (alba?)
sukhakulii 'Major' x self
superbiens var. curtisii 'Noyo' (4N) x '#2' (4N)
tonsum 'David' AM/AOS x self
tonsum var cupreum x self
urbanianum #3
Vanda M. Pearman (bellatulum x delenatii)
venustum
venustum ('Ink Spots' x 'Windy Hill')
venustum var pynuralianum 'Traces' x self
victoria-reginae 'JB' x 'King George'
wardii 'Magnifico' AM/AOS x wardii Var. album 'Double Delight'
wolterianum


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice Mark.

How's your argus doing?


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2006)

Mark! that's a great list! 
Very different from what many of us grow. It's nice to see your favorites in multiples.  

Glad to see they all didn't fly into the compost heap this fall.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice! Almost all species.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

great species collection :clap:


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2006)

Argus just seems to be sitting there like so many others. I've only had it a year and a half and it had a case of mealies--like so many others.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Lots o species, cool. E.


----------

